# They hide in plain sight



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 5293

Oh my God. They do exist!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

What is really sad is to drive by the local elementary school and see the little kids doing the same thing.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

It's a plague.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

It is VERY scary!! Especially this younger generation. As long as they have their cell phones and ipads.. They couldn't give a shit about the rest of the locals. MAYBE 205 are interested in what happens around them but the rest couldn't give 2 ****s about anything other than what is going on on the internet...


I might be one of the FEW but I truly WISH for the power to go out for a long time!! I think we need a "reset' and should "start over"... We have gotten WAY ahead of ourselves when it comes to technology and if we don't get a kick in the teeth. The human population as a whole is going to lose!!!

To be perfectly honest. I would like to see 90% of the youngest generation especially liberals die off. Otherwise, our country as our forefathers hoped for us will be ruined!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> It is VERY scary!! Especially this younger generation. As long as they have their cell phones and ipads.. They couldn't give a shit about the rest of the locals. MAYBE 205 are interested in what happens around them but the rest couldn't give 2 ****s about anything other than what is going on on the internet...
> 
> I might be one of the FEW but I truly WISH for the power to go out for a long time!! I think we need a "reset' and should "start over"... We have gotten WAY ahead of ourselves when it comes to technology and if we don't get a kick in the teeth. The human population as a whole is going to lose!!!
> 
> To be perfectly honest. I would like to see 90% of the youngest generation especially liberals die off. Otherwise, our country as our forefathers hoped for us will be ruined!!


I really believe that the younger generation will look up one day and see the truth, unfortunately they will be 3 steps off the edge of the precipice and accelerating into oblivion.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Then you have the people using cell phone jammers in restaurants and theaters to keep people from annoying them and the ones using the jammers are the "bad guys". Then on top of that you have people using jammers in traffic to keep people around them from using their phones to text and drive so they and their families don't get hurt. And then the person using the jammer is the ****ing 'bad guy" because there just might be someone trying to call emergency services!! It's ok if the government decides to use a jammer but if a civilian uses one it is a federal offence!!!! If they want to control our cell use it is fine but if we do it to protect ourselves from dangerous drivers, we are ****ing felons.. How is that for our wonderful government protecting US??!!! They protect themselves and couldn't give a **** out the people!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Gotta be able to use more of your body than just two thumbs, unless your an Air Traffic controller(?). We took our 9 yr old grandson to the big garden today to stake the peas. He's helped plant before, but he resists. He told us today that he wasnt gonna be a farmer, he was going to be a DJ. 
I just don't know what to say to that. :shock:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

When i eat alone, I am guilty of the cell phone, hell I even stop and read, ( rigt now Im re-reading a book with "the karate man" prize for the first correct response).
I have to eat very slowly, and people around me look at me funny, so I just whip out the celly and read. I still maintain awareness, just not "on a swivel".
When the fiance and I are together, we have a "no cellphone policy", only used when we get seperated, or when the "dreaded boss" calls.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BagLady said:


> Gotta be able to use more of your body than just two thumbs, unless your an Air Traffic controller(?). We took our 9 yr old grandson to the big garden today to stake the peas. He's helped plant before, but he resists. He told us today that he wasnt gonna be a farmer, he was going to be a DJ.
> I just don't know what to say to that. :shock:


Tell him if he wants to be a DJ AND be able to eat, he had better learn to be a farmer too.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Hell tell him to learn to spin this song...that'll fix him.


Excellent!! And this is another for him to listen to.. This is probably the FIRST country rap song.. It might sound like a little "rap" but still has meaning.. I was in school when this came out and if the rest of the "rap" songs had this kind of meaning instead of the violence that is so ****ing "cool" this country and especially cities like Chicago and Detroit would have a LOT less gang deaths!!!!


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Deebo said:


> When i eat alone, I am guilty of the cell phone, hell I even stop and read, ( rigt now Im re-reading a book with "the karate man" prize for the first correct response).
> I have to eat very slowly, and people around me look at me funny, so I just whip out the celly and read. I still maintain awareness, just not "on a swivel".
> When the fiance and I are together, we have a "no cellphone policy", only used when we get seperated, or when the "dreaded boss" calls.


Book is Light's Out. What'd I win? Lol. I think I related more to Gunny though. They don't make 'em like him anymore.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Oh even one better!!!!!


I'm sorry. You will not find a bigger fan of the Duke than me. But that is just wrong. 

If you are looking for early country rap, how about the obvious?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

When the SHTF I expect iTunes and Google Play Store will instantly crash from all the zombies looking for the Apocalypse Survival App.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> When the SHTF I expect iTunes and Google Play Store will instantly crash from all the zombies looking for the Apocalypse Survival App.


itunes crashing??? OMG, WTF! How can I survive :-o


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Not offended, just nauseated. Rap does that to me.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

One cell phone is our home phone seldom used unless receiving a call or a need to make a call. My cell never gets turned on unless I am going somewhere by myself.
We never use them in a public place, I hate trying to eat a nice meal out and someone at the next table is yacking away.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

My wife and I went out to eat the other day and at a table next to us a couple spent the entire meal looking at their smart phones without saying a word to each other. I could see the man's phone from where I sat, and he was just playing a game on it. If I had done something like that with my wife I would have to see a proctologist in order to answer my phone.


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

I hate to be talking to somebody face to face and suddenly their cell phone beeps for attention. Other than ignoring it and paying attention to what I am saying, they immediately break eye contact and 'tend' to their cell phone while I'm talking away. We have two friends both female, who does that regularly. One will be hostessing us at their home and when the cell phone beeps in the kitchen she will run out to see who had texted her and just HAS to reply. Really makes you feel welcomed and important....NOT.

We have turned into a rude nation of cell phone zombies.

We have two cell phones in the house. One is used for emergency only the other, a smart phone, is basically used as a computer and for the rare phone call. I hate talking on the phone. I used to do it 8 hours a day and got in the habit of telling folks that I have no desire to chit chat after answering the business phone all day. Please email me if you want to contact me. Besides, where we live, our phone service sux. We have to stand outside and hope for the best in order to make a call or receive one. City folks just don't understand why we are not more dependent on our cell phones. If we could do without them, we would, but being so rural we need some sort of emergency contact with the outside world.

If there was a reset button, I would push it if it would give us back the good old days of land line only.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

I ignore phone calls and texts until an appropriate time. Tapatalk alerts, however... lol


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have an AT&T Go Phone. It cost $9.99 at Walmart and I buy $25 worth of air time every three months. All it does is send and recieve phone calls. How quaint.
I rarely use it, in fact.
HOWEVER, commuting a round trip of over 70 miles 5 days a week, most all of it on 4 lane highways thru open land, almost half of the drivers I encounter are yacking on a cell phone. The texters are the easiest to spot - weaving like a drunk at 70 miles per hour.
But what REALLY hacks me off is when I come up on a cell-yacker driving slower than me and I change lanes to pass and they are so oblivious to what is going on around them they automatically match their speed to the car beside them (me). I sometimes end up doing 80 in a 65 zone just trying to get past these losers.
I swear, if I ever see one veer off the road and hit a tree I will be real tempted to just keep driving. Natural selection at work.


----------



## spokes (Feb 22, 2014)

'Bad' and I used to commute to work every morning on our bicycles. We came to the conclusion that our biggest threat on the road wasn't from traffic but from soccer moms in SUVs on cell phones. It was the one thing that would strike fear into us. I feel safer riding my dirt bike in our timber then I do riding my scooter on the roads for the same reason. Somebody asked me why and I told them trees can't text and they don't turn in front of you. If I hit one, it's my fault.

The state we used to live in recently passed a 'no cell phone use while driving law' I wonder how that is working for them


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The week before last, I was working in Harrisburg, PA AT THE STATE CAPITOL. PA supposedly has the strictest laws in the country against cell phone use while driving (according to the rental car people). I saw State Police driving around jabbering on their cell phones. So much for talking and driving.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> The week before last, I was working in Harrisburg, PA AT THE STATE CAPITOL. PA supposedly has the strictest laws in the country against cell phone use while driving (according to the rental car people). I saw State Police driving around jabbering on their cell phones. So much for talking and driving.


Inor, since you are always travelling for work, let me post a song for you. 6 Days On The Road, by Dave Dudley. Yeah, it's a truckin' song, but I think you will enjoy the general message.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've noticed the same. It really seems as if everyone is addicted to their phone. I just hope they didn't make a mistake in assuring everyone that holding a cell phone up to your head while transmitting is OK! Would be pretty bad if 10 years from now, millions of people suddenly start developing brain cancer, or ear cancer.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> To be perfectly honest. I would like to see 90% of the youngest generation especially liberals die off.


It's inevitable. Technology has allowed human beings to dramatically exceed natural population limits. People don't realize how fragile our system, our technologically advanced society, really is. All it will take is a major solar flare, a medium sized asteroid impact, a super-volcano eruption, rapid onset ice-age, or any number of catastrophic natural events that periodically strike the earth, and human population levels will very, very quickly return to equilibrium levels. It's really just a matter of time...these sorts of events happen more frequently than many know.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> Beach Kowboy said:
> 
> 
> > To be perfectly honest. I would like to see 90% of the youngest generation especially liberals die off.
> ...


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Inor said:


> Charles Martel said:
> 
> 
> > Beach Kowboy said:
> ...


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I just happened to see this youtube the other day and this guy makes a lot of since.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> What is really sad is to drive by the local elementary school and see the little kids doing the same thing.


My grand daughter, at 18 months, no kidding, could completely navigate a Smart Phone and find files that my daughter told her to find, or, on her own, videos she wanted to watch. "Oh how cute is that?" I find it completely appalling, especially since she'll be two and only knows a handful of words that you can barely understand.

Given her parents though, sadly, I know exactly how she's going to wind up. It's a sad day when you break your back to try and raise your children to be productive citizens with values and some sort of moral compass and they choose to be hustlers and hood rats spending more time and energy on how they can scheme the system, than they do earning a living. Especially when raised in a home that looks nothing remotely similar to the lifestyle they want to live.

There endeth the rant...


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Hell tell him to learn to spin this song...that'll fix him.


Wish I could. My puters too old to do U-Tube. Some of the other song titles, like; "Chuck E Cheese Hell" I'm sure I can relate to!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> My grand daughter, at 18 months, no kidding, could completely navigate a Smart Phone and find files that my daughter told her to find, or, on her own, videos she wanted to watch. "Oh how cute is that?" I find it completely appalling, especially since she'll be two and only knows a handful of words that you can barely understand.
> 
> Given her parents though, sadly, I know exactly how she's going to wind up. It's a sad day when you break your back to try and raise your children to be productive citizens with values and some sort of moral compass and they choose to be hustlers and hood rats spending more time and energy on how they can scheme the system, than they do earning a living. Especially when raised in a home that looks nothing remotely similar to the lifestyle they want to live.
> 
> There endeth the rant...


Very well put. I totally relate.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Then you have the people using cell phone jammers in restaurants and theaters to keep people from annoying them and the ones using the jammers are the "bad guys". Then on top of that you have people using jammers in traffic to keep people around them from using their phones to text and drive so they and their families don't get hurt. And then the person using the jammer is the ****ing 'bad guy" because there just might be someone trying to call emergency services!! It's ok if the government decides to use a jammer but if a civilian uses one it is a federal offence!!!! If they want to control our cell use it is fine but if we do it to protect ourselves from dangerous drivers, we are ****ing felons.. How is that for our wonderful government protecting US??!!! They protect themselves and couldn't give a **** out the people!!!!!!!!!!


Sir I'm not doubting you but I have never heard of this. I'm not very tech savy. Do you have a source?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

rickky - that was a wonderful video. Thanks.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

retired guard said:


> Sir I'm not doubting you but I have never heard of this. I'm not very tech savy. Do you have a source?


What kind of source?? Do you mean jammer? I used to have a jammer that would jam signals from cell phones,gps and wifi that we would use for upwards of a few hundred feet. I lost in in the lake a few years ago.. This guy had a larger jammer that would block signals for several city blocks.. Personally, I say they are great devices that work wondrs. They are illegal so I do not condone them which is why mine was lost in the water... Check out this link 
https://www.yahoo.com/tech/a-florida-resident-drove-around-with-a-cellphone-jammer-84369099229.html


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mobile Phone Jammer - Cell Phone Signal Blocker - GPS WIFI Signal Jammer Here is just one site you can get them from. You have to use a remailer from a different country though. They are small,portable but well woth the money if you want to keep people in restaurants and movie theatres from using their cell phones. You can get one for less than $400 these days. If someone in front of you is driving 40mph in a 60mph zone on the cell phone and you can kick them off so they can drive straight. Isn't it worth it. Of if the douchebag in front of you int he movies or next to you int he restaurant is on the phone and you can kick him off. Isn't it worth it in the long run??!!!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Naw they are out there but very limited in capability. I actually got rid of 80 of them because they were antiquated. It's hard to jam multiple frequencies of cellular phones. 850 MHz GSM, 800 MHz CDMA, 1900 MHz GSM, 850 and 2100 UMTS, 700 MHz LTE. Nothing can jam 700 - 2100 MHz of frequency.So commercial jammers are irrelevant. Well at least it won't fit in your pocket.


There are jammers for less than $500 that can jam 3g,4g,gps,wifi and gps all at the same time.. I'm not sure of the stuff you posted but know for a fact they can jam the ones I stated... You can even find them on sale for less than $300 in certain places Buy 6 Antenna Handheld 3G 4G Cell Phone & WIFI Jammer15M


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Like I said, you can get one that will jam 3g,4g,gps,wifi and a few other things for less than 4-$500 that will fit in your pocket.. Not everyone wants one and nobody NEEDS one but they are fun to have..,lol People think they are huge but you can get them to fit in your pocket. I would take a pic but lost mine in a lake a while back..lol


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Dont get me wrong I like all of you guys but your taking the cell phone thing to extremes on this one. I try not to txt and drive I try not to talk and drive even though I have a blue tooth but for me its kinda hard to ignore there are pressing issues that must be dealt with immediately. I do eat and use my cell I enjoy eating and reading immensely and yes my wife understands this and supports it for the most part, our relationship is better than anyone elses I know. However I do these things in a responsible manner and yes it is possible. SO my point is stop judging people whats the difference between jamming my cell phone and me politically removing your guns because they make me feel insecure there is none (to be clear i don't believe in gun control). 
Now dont get me wrong talking in movie theaters is rude but that is no worse than forceably ending someone elses conversation your tool allows you to hide behind a device that protects your anonymity and prevents confrontation. This to me is exactly whats wrong with society you miss opportunities to teach others that this behavior is not only wrong but will not be tolerated. So instead it will become more and more acceptable and people with jammers will and in my opinion should be prosecuted unless you wear a sign that says you have one. I have no problems with you having one just when your using it to control my actions and affect the things that I pay good money to have and use.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok ill bite. Long story short I agree with your intentions I know the vast majority of people are guilty of reckless endangerment while using a cell phone. I disagree that its the cell phones fault those people are just idiots and should be held accountable for being idiots. Prosecute them for reckless endangerment but merely using a phone and driving to me is not any more dangerous than having passengers in a car with you and yes there have been studies showing that passengers cause many accidents so whats next 1 seater cars or sound proof passenger compartments. By implementing laws and regulations such as the anti cell phone laws you limit freedom and gain nothing and yes you should have the right to drive and bear arms until you can no longer or by proof of action responsibly have access to those items but these things should be taken away individually not on wholesale basis.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Like I said, you can get one that will jam 3g,4g,gps,wifi and a few other things for less than 4-$500 that will fit in your pocket.. Not everyone wants one and nobody NEEDS one but they are fun to have..,lol People think they are huge but you can get them to fit in your pocket. I would take a pic but lost mine in a lake a while back..lol


A guy in Orlando made the news last week. Got busted on federal charges for using a jammer every day when commuting. For two years. Victimless crime? Doing a good deed? I thought these things were harmless.
No, it seems that in addition to cell phones, police and emergency dispatch was being jammed as well. Not good!


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

I would think that if you started jamming a cell phone signal, it would cause more distraction rather than less. 

Funny thing about gps is that causes idiots to drive through an intermittent creek on a clay road getting to our location. I have seem it happen several times. There is a much better route that gps doesn't know about.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A guy in Orlando made the news last week. Got busted on federal charges for using a jammer every day when commuting. For two years. Victimless crime? Doing a good deed? I thought these things were harmless.
> No, it seems that in addition to cell phones, police and emergency dispatch was being jammed as well. Not good!


I didn't hear about the emergency dispatch getting jammed. From what my take is they prevent people int he area of the "jamming" from being able to call emergency services if they were to have to. But it shouldn't effect emergency frequencies. I could be wrong but that is what I researched so far..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Why can't we have the same requirements for cell phones as for firearms? In a lot of states, you get caught with a gun, open in the car, you go to jail. A while ago I was stuck in traffic near an accident. I pulled to the shoulder and called my doctor to let him know I would be a little late. When I put the phone in my pocket I noticed a LEO walking up behind my car. He wanted to know if I was part of the accident. Told him no, that I had to make a quick phone call, etc. The amazement in his face was priceless. But it got better. I put on my turn signal to get back into traffic and a gut was nice enough to give me some room and as the car in front of him moved up I pulled into the lane when a woman suddenly tries pulling into the same opening, honking her horn, yelling and screaming at me. She cut the guy behind me off, followed me thru the accident scene still honking, waving her arms and flipping me off. She only stopped when we reached the next road and she turned off, followed by the LEO who immediately turned on the lights and pulled her over. God I wish I was fly on he dash board!


----------



## Old Soldier (Apr 3, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> Ok ill bite. Long story short I agree with your intentions I know the vast majority of people are guilty of reckless endangerment while using a cell phone. I disagree that its the cell phones fault those people are just idiots and should be held accountable for being idiots. Prosecute them for reckless endangerment but merely using a phone and driving to me is not any more dangerous than having passengers in a car with you and yes there have been studies showing that passengers cause many accidents so whats next 1 seater cars or sound proof passenger compartments. By implementing laws and regulations such as the anti cell phone laws you limit freedom and gain nothing and yes you should have the right to drive and bear arms until you can no longer or by proof of action responsibly have access to those items but these things should be taken away individually not on wholesale basis.


Okay, your point is clear. However, punctuation would make it clearer and FAR easier to read than this wall of text.

Periods are your friend.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old Soldier said:


> Okay, your point is clear. However, punctuation would make it clearer and FAR easier to read than this wall of text.
> 
> Periods are your friend.


Punctuation is not merely your friend.

"Let's eat Grandma."

"Let's eat, Grandma."

Commas save lives.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have an AT&T Go Phone. It cost $9.99 at Walmart and I buy $25 worth of air time every three months. All it does is send and recieve phone calls. How quaint.
> I rarely use it, in fact.
> HOWEVER, commuting a round trip of over 70 miles 5 days a week, most all of it on 4 lane highways thru open land, almost half of the drivers I encounter are yacking on a cell phone. The texters are the easiest to spot - weaving like a drunk at 70 miles per hour.
> But what REALLY hacks me off is when I come up on a cell-yacker driving slower than me and I change lanes to pass and they are so oblivious to what is going on around them they automatically match their speed to the car beside them (me). I sometimes end up doing 80 in a 65 zone just trying to get past these losers.
> I swear, if I ever see one veer off the road and hit a tree I will be real tempted to just keep driving. Natural selection at work.


I'll be installing an air horn on the truck, soon. Can you guess why?

Wifey thinks I am wrong. I try to tell her I am merely fed up with the attempts on my life and will soon be fighting back.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Old Soldier said:


> Okay, your point is clear. However, punctuation would make it clearer and FAR easier to read than this wall of text.
> 
> Periods are your friend.


LOL your right I am sorry for the poor grammar, Ill try harder next time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I didn't hear about the emergency dispatch getting jammed. From what my take is they prevent people int he area of the "jamming" from being able to call emergency services if they were to have to. But it shouldn't effect emergency frequencies. I could be wrong but that is what I researched so far..


The arrest received a lot of air play on local TV here in the Jacksonville market. The cop that announced the arrest at a called news conference in Orlando made the point several times that law enforcement signals and emergency response signals were disrupted also and this posed a hazzard to life. Which is one reason why they took it so seriously.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The arrest received a lot of air play on local TV here in the Jacksonville market. The cop that announced the arrest at a called news conference in Orlando made the point several times that law enforcement signals and emergency response signals were disrupted also and this posed a hazzard to life. Which is one reason why they took it so seriously.


I am from that area and my brother is still there. We talk several times a day and recently has been about that.. He lives in Plant City/Seffner which is where it happened. I'm not saying you are wrong but I have had jammers for some time. They do not work on the same frequency as emergency services. They DO stop people from being able to contact emergency personnel which is why it is against the law. I will post a lillte more info and links in a bit... They found him because the cell phone company found out there were interuptions. There were never any interuptions to emergency signalss.. At least from what I have seen or heard.. I will check on that though


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I am from that area and my brother is still there. We talk several times a day and recently has been about that.. He lives in Plant City/Seffner which is where it happened. I'm not saying you are wrong but I have had jammers for some time. They do not work on the same frequency as emergency services. They DO stop people from being able to contact emergency personnel which is why it is against the law. I will post a lillte more info and links in a bit... They found him because the cell phone company found out there were interuptions. There were never any interuptions to emergency signalss.. At least from what I have seen or heard.. I will check on that though


go to News 4 Jax | Jacksonville News, Jacksonville, Florida News, Weather, Sports | WJXT Channel 4
Type cell phone jammer in the search box at upper right. Make sure you have selected site for search, not web.
That will take you to a short video report from Orlando. The reporter says that the FCC said that even aircraft transmissions can be affected.
i'm not an electronics expert. I'm just reporting what the news said.
The perp was fined $48,000. That sounds like the FCC takes this seriously.
I wouldn't advertise the fact that you have and use jammers. The FCC noted that they are cracking down on off shore providers and are coming for domestic jammers next.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> go to News 4 Jax | Jacksonville News, Jacksonville, Florida News, Weather, Sports | WJXT Channel 4
> Type cell phone jammer in the search box at upper right. Make sure you have selected site for search, not web.
> That will take you to a short video report from Orlando. The reporter says that the FCC said that even aircraft transmissions can be affected.
> i'm not an electronics expert. I'm just reporting what the news said.
> ...


I got rid of mine a long time ago.. Not that I could use here in BFE Montana..lol


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

machinejjh said:


> Book is Light's Out. What'd I win? Lol. I think I related more to Gunny though. They don't make 'em like him anymore.


True, the "Gunny" in Lights Out is a great example of a few of the older guys on this forum. And yes, they dont make em like that anymore.
You win a bag of the jerky Ill make next.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Denton, I never considerd until NOW the "oh shit" factor a good AIR HORN can provide.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

ApexPredator said:


> LOL your right I am sorry for the poor grammar, Ill try harder next time.


You're. You are right. Contraction is you're. _Your_ is possessive, as in, "Your right to (fill in the constitutionally protected right preference).

This assistance brought to you by one of the grammar police lurking in the shadows of prepperforums.net. :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Denton, I never considerd until NOW the "oh shit" factor a good AIR HORN can provide.


Yeah, I am even almost feeling guilty about the idea. Almost.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Be careful and check your local and state laws. If the horn is too loud you might get yourself arrested or at least ticketed.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I know a few people that have actual train horns.. Even when you see them coming and KNOW they have it. It still scares the shit out of ya.... I would truly love to see someone texting and driving and have someone with a train horn come up behind them and lay into it! I would prlly shit myself I would laugh so hard!!!!!!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, I have now officially seen everything, last evening I drove by a local school where a soccer game was under way. Stopping at the light because some kids were crossing the street, I noticed quite a few players weren't moving around, following the ball. They were starring at the f^&king cell phones, apparently texting! What the next play? It is too late, by estimate, America has officially gone past the point of no return.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

They had a video earlier this week of a woman texting on her phone while on the subway platform and walked right off of it and fell on top of the rails. Saw one last year of some woman texting in a mall while she was walking and she fell in a fountain. What a couple of geniuses.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

The saddest part is they are sheep thinking they are the sheep dogs. They have no ability to communicate in person they need their phones or social media websites to have a life. I had a kid from school(not friends just know the kid) show me a picture of him and a few other kids from my school of their GTA 5 characters on a boat. I asked him why they didn't just go do something together in person and he told me "what you can't do anything in person with somebody it's no fun." There are people at my school who can home right away when the power flickers or goes out so they can make sure they have power to get on the skiner-net. It's sad to see this. The sheep and wolfs are growing in numbers and the sheep dogs are being alienated.


----------

